# Lucky Day!!  I escaped death or a crippling injury   graphic photo



## Plasticweld (Dec 9, 2014)

I started out this morning like I have many mornings, this one will be one to remember.  I still work in the woods 2 or 3 days a week.  I started my skidder and while it was warming up I needed to add some fuel.  My pickup truck that has the fuel tank and pump is in the shop, I am using a spare truck and using 5 gallon buckets to transfer fuel.  In order to add fuel I stand on the back of the machine and fill the tank.  

I wear a pair, or should say used to wear a pair of Carhart overalls.  While taking fuel cap off my pant leg got caught in the drive shaft sucking me in. Fortunately I had a sharp knife.  The shaft was sucking me in and bending my leg around. 

 For the next ten minutes in a furious and adrenalin pumping session I struggled to cut and chop off my overalls.  I sawed and hacked with my knife, as the machine did the best it could to eat me. Each time I cut some of the material the shaft would continue dragging me in.   I was pretty sure during the coarse of this that there was no real escape and that end was going to be pretty gruesome. I work by myself, I am in the middle of no where, there is no one to help or yell out to for help.

In the coarse of sawing my way out I had to cut into my leg to cut off the overalls.  I now have 32 stiches for my efforts on my left leg.  The right leg is now badly bruised from it also being wrapped up, I managed do only cut into that one slightly. 


I was told at the hospital to go buy lottery tickets, just about all of the people who they have heard of caught up in this fashion never live to talk about it. 


One  lucky guy is what I am..

I also decided to take the rest of the day.... I think I will enjoy it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow I'm glad you came out of it okay, Bob.

One good side. At least you get to spend some time with us slightly insane folks  :lol:


----------



## Terry D (Dec 9, 2014)

Whew! Glad you dodged that bullet, Bob. You are lucky.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks, I figure it might be a good afternoon to goof off spend some time with my friends


----------



## Terry D (Dec 9, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Thanks, I figure it might be a good afternoon to goof off spend some time with my friends



And your legs.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 9, 2014)

So - Does that mean you were refuelling it while it was running? Were you making a trial run at gaining 1st prize in The Darwin Awards?


----------



## Morkonan (Dec 9, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> ...One  lucky guy is what I am....



And, you're a writer with an experience worth writing about! What could be better? 

I'm really relieved that you kept most of the body parts you were born with. Heavy equipment cares about nothing. It doesn't care if that's your favorite leg or not... You're damn lucky. Damn lucky. Go buy that lottery ticket, right now!


PS - Seriously, though - Write. Write this. Write it while the iron is hot and your pants are still wrapped around that drive-shaft! You have now come the closest to "being eaten" that you will hopefully ever come. At least take some notes!


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 9, 2014)

Good Lord! I am pleased you survived. Hollywood makes films about far lesser things.

And as Morkonan said, use the experience. - And perhaps you should consider stripping down to your underwear before fuelling up in future, or wear a little short skirt, the hem well clear of the drive shaft, singing 'I'm a lumberjack' in your best Monty Python voice.

Seriously though, I am pleased you're (kind of) okay.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 9, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> And, you're a writer with an experience worth writing about! What could be better?
> 
> I'm really relieved that you kept most of the body parts you were born with. Heavy equipment cares about nothing. It doesn't care if that's your favorite leg or not... You're damn lucky. Damn lucky. Go buy that lottery ticket, right now!
> 
> ...





Mork has a point. Some of the best writing comes from personal experience. You could even put some humor in it to make light of an obviously scary situation. :grin:


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Dec 9, 2014)

Holy smoke! Glad you came out of that one relatively intact! Your heart must have been going a mile a minute.


----------



## dither (Dec 9, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> Thanks, I figure it might be a good afternoon to goof off spend some time with my friends



I good day to go and get drunk imo.

I agree with Morko here.

And glad you're still with us.


----------



## LeeC (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow! The closest I can get to imagining your feelings is a tussle with a wayward chainsaw, nothing as monstrous as a skidder. Your recount brought to mind once seeing a wolverine chew its leg off to escape a trap. 


We all stumble from time to time and survival often involves presence of mind and luck of opportunity. I'm thankful both were on your side  


I've known a few lifetime loggers, one with a prosthetic lower left arm that functioned like a clamp, and another with a wicked scar on his forehead from a chainsaw.


If there's a good side, now as a writer you can use the experience in some kind of woodsman tale. I vaguely recall a story about how a logger's horse saved him when a tree he sawed through came down vertically driving his leg into the ground. 


I'm happy to see you kickin' and tellin'


----------



## Awanita (Dec 9, 2014)

Man I am glad your ok. Working in the woods is a dangerous job.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh my God! I'm glad you're okay! How's the leg? Please be more careful next time, you're a valuable member to us!


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words

Yes Bloggsworth,  fueling while running, normally I do it out of skid tank and a electric fuel pump standing off to the side, and I am no where near the drive shaft. Adding fuel by hand and not paying attention might have made me eligible.

Gavrushka,   The best part of the deal was I now had no pants, I drove to the hospital in just my long underwear and boots, the rest of my cloths had been ripped off.    I did receive some funny looks on the way in.  I just smiled and acted like I do this everyday, as you suggest it would have been a great moment to break into song.  


Arcopitcairn,   This was a good adrenalin dump, no mistake about that.  Also a great high.  The best thing about close calls like this, is that it always helps you keep things in perspective.  I have never been shy about telling someone how I feel, never shy about saying something that needs to be said. I have never assumed that things that should be done or said today, can wait for tomorrow.  This merely re-enforced my feelings about.

My solution after posting here on the forum and sharing with my friends on the forum, was to take my best friend out to lunch, and enjoy his company.  I also let my wife know I had a slight mishap, I don't ever worry her with things like this.


Lee C
Mrmustard
Mork
Dither
       I must be numb to near miss experiences,  I have survived many.  With the exception of while I was being eaten, I don't feel it was anything that exciting.  I have better stories than this one unfortunately.  I will have to ponder the story idea, I am not really sure it would be that interesting, for more than just a post here in How Was Your Week?


Thanks for your comments and concerns I really appreciate the friends I have here...Bob


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 9, 2014)

Schrody I am probable going to walk with a limp for a little while, the leg that received the most damage is my right one which didn't need any stitches.  Thanks for your kind words.

Awanita, you are correct about it being dangerous.  As LeeC mentioned there are very few loggers without scars and stories, I am no exception.  Accept that I find that is the very aspect that lets me enjoy working in the woods.  I have to pay attention, you can't day dream or just show up.  Being comfortable and just going through the paces can get you killed or crippled.  I personally love that aspect of the job and can't begin to imagine a job without risk and danger.


----------



## midnightpoet (Dec 9, 2014)

Woah, glad you're okay.  I remember one time I was trimming a tree with a chainsaw (about 15 ft off the ground) and the ladder bounced off the limb when I finished; it fell, along with me and the chainsaw.  I landed on a bush.  On my back.  Luckily, the chainsaw landed away from me. After realizing i was okay, my wife couldn't stop laughing.;-)


----------



## Schrody (Dec 9, 2014)

I guess it's vacation time for you now? 

Have you considered having someone with you while in the woods? Take care.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 9, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I guess it's vacation time for you now?
> 
> Have you considered having someone with you while in the woods? Take care.



No vacations for me, I will be back in the woods tomorrow.  I have crews of guys that work for me.  I work by myself because it give me the freedom to come and go as I like.  I also have many more tasks that I am responsible for, cutting wood is sometimes only one small part of what I do.  I still enjoy the work and being in the woods.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2014)

(I think he meant fueling a running motor) That is a scary deal. you tell it well.  I once rode a parked truck over a curb and down a hill while in the bed. Work related. That was... thrilling.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 9, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> No vacations for me, I will be back in the woods tomorrow.  I have crews of guys that work for me.  I work by myself because it give me the freedom to come and go as I like.  I also have many more tasks that I am responsible for, cutting wood is sometimes only one small part of what I do.  I still enjoy the work and being in the woods.



I can see the solitude is welcome there, in the woods. Just take care, Plastic, we don't want to lose you


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 9, 2014)

_Yes Bloggsworth, fueling while running, normally I do it out of skid tank and a electric fuel pump standing off to the side, and I am no where near the drive shaft. Adding fuel by hand and not paying attention might have made me eligible._

Next time, don't. The time saved is not worth dying for...


----------



## Schrody (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree, Blogg


----------



## J Anfinson (Dec 9, 2014)

Glad you're okay, Bob, but please shut the engine off if you need to get near rotating parts from now on. I've had a couple Darwin moments, myself, working on cars and the risks aren't worth it.


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 9, 2014)

You're a lucky fellow, Bob. My mother's sister was widowed by a logging accident. I have so many family and friends missing pieces from farming and logging injuries, I know better than to complain too hard on my rough days. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Nippon Devil (Dec 9, 2014)

Bloggsworth said:


> So - Does that mean you were refuelling it while it was running? Were you making a trial run at gaining 1st prize in The Darwin Awards?




Bloggsworth, I'm not really someone who believes in "likes" or "lols", but I'll give you both since you were able to state what we were all thinking.




I'm glad you're alright bob, and here to tell everyone about your experience. I realize we can't be vigilant all the time. However, I'm shocked that you would own that mechanized man eater and not have enough respect of it's moving parts to at least turn it off when outside the driver's seat. I won't scold you though, hopefully if there's something this has done for you, it's unlearned a potentially deadly habit.

For the future though, if something outweighs you a hundred to one, you shouldn't go near any of it's moving parts unless it's off or in some chemically induced sleep. You were lucky not only to survive, but to keep the majority of your squishy bits.

Glad you're alright by the way. I feel like smacking you, but I'm glad you're alright.


----------



## TKent (Dec 9, 2014)

OMG. I saw this thread bouncing around and had no idea what it was about. DUH. Sorry I didn't read it sooner but so glad you are okay.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 9, 2014)

Bob--your wife must have FREAKED OUT when she saw how close she came to loosing you...I bet when she was through being scared--she got mad...I am so glad you are here to tell this story, it could have turned out so different. I won't tell you the one about my neighbor and his tractor and bush hog, only to say he died... Take care.   Peace always...Julia


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 9, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> Bob--your wife must have FREAKED OUT when she saw how close she came to loosing you...I bet when she was through being scared--she got mad...I am so glad you are here to tell this story, it could have turned out so different. I won't tell you the one about my neighbor and his tractor and bush hog, only to say he died... Take care.   Peace always...Julia




Julia, poor Linda has been down this path many times before, I did not  tell her right away.   She married an adrenalin junky who has hobbies  that can get you killed; she didn't do much more than raise her eye brows at me and shake her head. 


It takes a special kind of woman to put up with me.


----------



## popsprocket (Dec 9, 2014)

Ho-lee-shit

Glad to see you're okay! Bloody hell that's a bit scary.


----------



## IvyRuth (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow!  What a story, what an experience...  So glad it is only a story at this point.  

I  have no idea what a 'skidder' is but it seems the consensus is you are a  lucky, or is it a skilled guy to have come out of the fracas mostly  intact. 

Beyond the obvious wonder at being able to enjoy another  day, I think Morkonon makes a good point that you could write about the  experience of any type of crisis survival situation with a clarity and  authenticity based on this experience.   Personally I think the price was too high, but since you have already paid it, you should get the most out of it.

I'm happy you are able to tell the story as a successful, if hair raising escape.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 26, 2014)

This is the machine that tried to eat me. 


I actually re-wrote the story and included a lot more detail and my feelings as things were happening.  I took the story and the knife that I used and put them both in a box, and gave them to my grandson for Christmas has kind of a family heirloom and to let him have some sort of record who I am long after I am gone.

I ended the story with this ending. 

_I want youto have this knife, keep it as a reminder that being prepared should be anordinary and everyday thing.  Be calmwhen things go wrong, have a plan when they do go wrong. And always keep a sharpknife with you. _

_Grandpa. 


_I also sent a copy of that letter to the maker of the knife Sheffield.  It made the rounds through their office, and I had many of them comment on the story and send me personal notes.  Probably the best  comment came when someone labeled the story for office intercommunication, "Sheffield the Movie"  They also sent my grandson a new knife to go with the one I sent him so he would have one to use.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Dec 26, 2014)

Holy crap! Glad you made it out! This is like an action movie scene lmao.


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 26, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> _And always keep a sharpknife with you. _
> 
> _Grandpa_



My great grandpa gave me my first knife and taught me how to take care of it. I was maybe 6. That's some good advice, the kind of advice little boys need grandpa's for.

PS: I've still got that knife. It's not the one in my pocket right now, but I do have a knife in my pocket as I sit here.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 27, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> PS: I've still got that knife. It's not the one in my pocket right now, but I do have a knife in my pocket as I sit here.




I always thought that Grandfathers had the special way of giving advice that can not be duplicated by others, especially for young boys. 

Your Grandfather has taught you well!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2014)

thought it was a skitter, not a skidder


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> thought it was a skitter, not a skidder




Kevin now that would make for a really cool story :}


----------



## Ariel (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm glad you came out of that safe-ish.  That must have been a scary experience.  Thankfully I no longer work around large machines that will break me but work in a nice quiet office where I stare at a monitor all day.


----------



## escorial (Dec 30, 2014)

scary man..stay safe dude


----------



## Mistique (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm glad your still around, because we sure don't want to miss you


----------



## Jeko (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow! Glad you made it out okay. 

The last thing we need is to lose another great writer...


----------



## Atlantean (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey glad you didn't lose your foot mate, that is a pretty decent wound you've got there. Always gotta be careful around that kind of stuff, one lapse in concentration and it could be game over and you lose a limb. I used to work at an old steel place and one of the workers was making a necklace for himself out of some copper. He was polishing it up on the rotating sander and it got caught in the rotating arm. It wrapped around his finger and cut it clean off, guy had to put it in a bag of peas while he was driven to the hospital.


----------



## Mistique (Jan 25, 2015)

That looks and sounds pretty horrific. I am glad you are okay


----------



## Cran (Jan 25, 2015)

Strength to you, Bob, and rapid healing. 

Now we can say that any chewing out you can walk away from is a good one.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jan 25, 2015)

Damn! Glad you're okay, Bob. Somehow, I feel this will become one of many anecdotes in your family. "Yeah, well, one time, I carved my clothes off to not get crushed by a machine. Cut myself good doing it." *pulls up pant leg* "See?"
The level of testosterone through the roof in here


----------



## Gumby (Jan 25, 2015)

What a horrific ordeal, Bob! How are you healing up, now?


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 25, 2015)

I am all healed up.  I only lost just that afternoon from work and even went snowmobiling that weekend.  I have many scares and many stories.  

I can honestly say I have been in a knife fight with myself and won.  My wife asks when I leave in the morning if I have my knife and is it sharp, I still always carry two.


----------



## Ariel (Jan 26, 2015)

Good practice in your business it seems.


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 26, 2015)

My god, incredibly lucky and great quick thinking. I'm very glad you're okay!


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 7, 2015)

A gift my daughter dropped off.  We have always watched NCIS as a family and rule number nine of Gibbs Rules "Is Never Leave home without a knife." she figured we would kind of make it our own.  Hanging in the hallway so I never forget


----------



## Monaque (Apr 8, 2015)

Plasticweld said:


> A gift my daughter dropped off.  We have always watched NCIS as a family and rule number nine of Gibbs Rules "Is Never Leave home without a knife." she figured we would kind of make it our own.  Hanging in the hallway so I never forget


I was going to laugh at your comment but having read your thread I stopped. What an awful situation, thank goodness you`re ok. I grew up on a farm, a farmers son, and have heard of numerous horrible accidents involving farmers and spinning drive shafts.
So you definitely dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 10, 2015)

Pretty interesting.

That's badass!


----------



## Loveabull (Jun 10, 2015)

Good Lord, I had an uncle who was only a carpenter and barely escaped missing several digits...don't know what to say except you're blessed and vitamin E works wonders on scars...


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 11, 2015)

Loveabull said:


> Good Lord, I had an uncle who was only a carpenter and barely escaped missing several digits...don't know what to say except you're blessed and vitamin E works wonders on scars...



I always heard chicks did scars :}  In a pair of shorts I always have a story I can tell...that's gotta be worth something!


----------



## musichal (Jun 11, 2015)

Sounds like you were busier than a one-legged man in a bass-fishing contest for awhile there.  Thank goodness you  got out with both yours!  Working with skidders and such, I'd bet you could write a whole book of interesting stories.  I'd read 'em.


----------

